# GORE-TEX = Quatsch ? Beispiel Socken !



## würfelglück (15. September 2005)

Ich habe hier etwas von wasserdichten Socken aus GORE-TEX gelesen.

Dazu folgende Überlegung:

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut: Die Durchlässigkeit für Wasserdampf bewegt sich bei GORE-TEX Membranen im Bereich um *15 g/m2/h* bei idealen Bedingungen (außen niedrige Luftfeuchtigkeit, kein Regen !)

Den ca. *0,2g Wasser*, die theoretisch überhaupt pro Stunde durch die Membran von solchen Socken gelangen könnten stehen *grammweise Fußschweiss * auf der inneren Membranseite entgegen. 
Bei der höheren Salzkonzentration kehrt sich bei Regen dann noch das Prinzip um: Wasser dringt durch die Membran und verdünnt den Fußschweiss - *die Socke füllt sich...*

Ich habe selber immer wieder Sachen mit GORE-TEX oder ähnlichen Membranen gekauft und dabei letztlich die selben Erfahrungen gemacht:

Die Permeabilität reicht nicht für die kleinste körperliche Aktivität, und wenn die äußere Imprägnierung ab ist kommt auch Nässe durch.

Bei geschätzten *2 qm* Kleidungsfläche können also sage und schreibe *30g* Wasserdampf durch meine teuren Klamotten in einer Stunde nach außen !

*Mein Fazit:* Bei Bikeklamotten ist ein geschickter Schnitt mit Luftzirkulation et.c. wichtig, aber nicht die Qualität der Membran. Wenn es dicht sein soll muß die äußere Haut die Nässe abhalten.
Der gute Eindruck vieler User von GORE-TEX u. Co.-Produkten kommt vielleicht eher durch die allgemein hohe Qualität der Sachen zustande, bei denen das teure GORE-TEX verarbeiten wird, als durch die Membran selber.

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2005)

Danke !
Macht sinn!
Ich fahre immer mit meiner Mammut Softshell Windstopper Jacke wenns kalt ,nass oder windig wird !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (15. September 2005)

die überlegung find ich ganz interessant...3 fragen daher

15g/m²h
wieso dann 0,2g/Socke h?
deine socken haben also ne fläche von gerade ma 133cm²?  nimm die fläche mal 10 und wir kommen ungefähr in nen realistischen bereich(grob überschalgen hat meien fußsohle schon ne fläche von über 200cm² bei schuhgröße 43)
zweitens...wie viel fußschweiß produzierst du bei kühler Witterung?
Woher hast du die 15g/m²h?

nichtsdestotrotz finde ich goretex-Socken zieml. unsinnig


----------



## Nichtslutz (15. September 2005)

Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele!

Der Nichtslutz ist mit ner Goretex-Jacke zum Nordkap geradelt.....und wenns geregnet hat, war er halt naß - bis auf die Haut.....Ich wollte schon umdrehen und denen sagen, was ich von "guaranteed to keep you dry" halte.....

ok die sachen sind leicht und winddicht, is n müllsack aber auch!


----------



## würfelglück (15. September 2005)

@Hugo

Ja, hab mich verschätzt !

Realistischer sind 0,6g bei 400qcm.

-Erscheint mir allerdings immer noch recht wenig.
-Keine Ahnung über meine Fußschweißmenge, aber 0,6g/h sind glaube ich beim biken kein Problem...
-15g/m²h hab ich ergoogled. Ich hatte aber auch mal eine Angabe in einer Jacke mit: 15.000mg/qm/h. Du findest mehrere Angaben und Untersuchungen mit ähnlichen Zahlen, wobei GORE-TEX allerdings auch eher schlecht dastand.

Würfelglück


----------



## lelebebbel (15. September 2005)

Die Schlussfolgerung ist eher, GoreTex Socken = quatsch 


Sieh es mal so: eine GoreTex Jacke wird niemals den gesamten Schweiss nach aussen leiten, man wird auf jeden Fall nass wenn man stark schwitzt. Allerdings befördert sie zumindest einen Teil des Schweisses nach aussen, je wärmer es innen wird desto mehr. Das ist ja wohl schon erheblich besser als ein Müllsack oder eine Plastikregenjacke. Wer das nicht glaubt soll mal direkt vergleichen. Einfach wie nass es drinnen wird, wie unangenehm es sich anfühlt - unabhängig von der sonstigen Verarbeitungsqualität.

Der Punkt ist wohl nur, dass die meisten falsche Erwartungen an die Membranklamotten haben[*]. Trocken bleibt man bestimmt nicht, wenn man sich intensiv bewegt. Daher ist bei normalem Regen auf dem Rad auch eine nicht wasserdichte Windstopperjacke imo die bessere Wahl. Erst wenn es einem mit einer solchen zu kalt wird, ist man mit Goretex Zeug besser dran.


[*] woran die Firmen selbst schuld sind.. "guranteed to keep you dry", is klar..


----------



## polo (16. September 2005)

weiß nicht, ob die verallgemeinerung so gilt. denn ich schwitze an unterschiedlichen körperstellen unterschiedlich viel. die jacken bringen m.e. beim radfahren gar nichts (beim bergsteigen geht's), während socken, handschuh, hose ihren soll bei mir erfüllen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. September 2005)

Mich würde mal die Zuverlässigkeit der hier präsentieren Zahlen interessieren. Grundsätzlich hat das "bessere" GoreTex eine Wassersäule von bis zu 30.000mm (je nach Ausführung). Unter 8.000mm kann man einen Stoff nicht ernsthaft als wasserdicht bezeichnen. 

Dazu kommt noch die wenig praxistaugliche Testmethode in den Labors. Sobald ich zum Beispiel mich mit angewinkeltem Knie in den Matsch knie, lastet ein wesentlich größerer Druck auf dem Material der dann eben doch das Wasser durch die Poren drückt. 

Diesbezüglich haben wir bei der Bundeswehr damals auch Tests durchgeführt. Bei uns ergab das einen erfoglreichen Einsatz von GoreTex im Gelände nur bei Verwendung der dicksten und stärksten Membranen. Diese neuen Sachen mit "Paclite" und wie dieses Fisselszeug heißt halte ich fürs absolut unbrauchbar in schwerem Wetter und unter großer Beanspruchung.

Gerade bei Socken halte ich GoreTex für problematisch, da erfahrungsgemäß viele Menschen bei Kunstfasern noch stärker schwitzen als normal. Da kann die Membran einfach nicht mehr das leisten, was von ihr verlangt und behauptet wird. Aber bei Jacken mit Verstärkungen an den Schultern und Ellbogen (also allen besonders strapazierten Stellen), sowie genauso konstruierten Hosen, hat mich Gore-Tex schon immer überzeugt. 

Ich habe außer einer recht schweren TNF-GoreTex Jacke und einer Mammut Hose mit 3-Lagen "Lofoten-GoreTex" noch eine Mammut Jacke mit diesem Schöller 3XCDry (oder so) und bin mit dessen gewollter Permeabilität sehr zufrieden. Dies ist ein Material, welches auch darauf angelegt ist, Wind und Wetter zu einem gewissen Grad durch zu lassen um für mehr Ventilation zu sorgen.


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2005)

es gibt (oder gab) auch stirnbänder mit goretex.


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2005)

softshelljacken sind beim beiken deutlich sinnvoller. 
nass wird man so oder so, und ob's von aussen durchtröpfelt oder ich im eigenen saft schmore - trockenheit ist eine illusion. 

ABER: 
gerade bei den socken hab ich eine andere meinung: bei dauerregen und kälte halten sie die füße einigermassen trocken und warm. 
ausser mit überschuhen kann man das mit keinem mir bekannten mittel ereichen. auf die füße prasselt es halt mal viel stärker durch spritzwasser etc., und da hält sonst nichts wirklich dicht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. September 2005)

Dubbel, bei den Füßen halte ich es im Winter und bei Schmuddelwetter wie die Surfer mit dem Neopren. Das Wasser zwischen Haut und Material bildet ein wärmedämmende Schutzschicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## würfelglück (16. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> softshelljacken sind beim beiken deutlich sinnvoller.
> nass wird man so oder so, und ob's von aussen durchtröpfelt oder ich im eigenen saft schmore - trockenheit ist eine illusion.
> 
> ABER:
> ...


Ich muß zugeben, daß ich diese Socken noch nie selber getestet habe. Für knapp 40 ist das ja ggf. auch ein teurer Spaß. Bislang werden meine Füße bei Regen gnadenlos naß und mein Hauptproblem sind eher die Blasen als die Kälte. Und wenns wenns wirklich kalt ist sollte es ja eigentlich trocken sein.
Ich werde mir also Überschuhe besorgen, aus irgendeinem richtig dichten Zeugs und bleibe bei Baumwollsocken, die ich dann auch wieder schön mit 60° waschen kann... (anderer Thread)

Würfelglück


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2005)

ich hab sie gratis bekommen und liebe sie. 

wenn's katzen hagelt und entsprechend kalt ist, gibts nichts besseres. 

bei richtiger kälte < 5° sind allerdings neopren-überschuhe noch besser. 
aber zwischen 5° und 15° kann ich aus eigener erfarung gore-socken empfehlen. 

theorie hin oder her.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab sie gratis bekommen und liebe sie.


Ladies and gentlemen, I hereby present *shoplifter* also known as *dubbel*.


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

also wenns ums warmhalten geht kommt man an neoprenüberschuhen wohl nicht vorbei....hab die meistens sogar noch im frühling an und werd die evtl. schon wieder am lommenden sonntag tragen...selbst wenn die füsse nass sind, es is egal weil sie warm bleiben und wenn man sie auszieht dampfts...das is cool!!
aber für die die evtl.w as zwischendrin suchen...es gibt auch goretex überschuhe, die halten dicht, zieml. zumindest, durch die sohlen kommt leider immer bissi was bei clickies und warmhalten tun die durch das luftpolster zwischen schuh udn überschuh auch


----------



## polo (16. September 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also wenns ums warmhalten geht kommt man an neoprenüberschuhen wohl nicht vorbei....hab die meistens sogar noch im frühling an und werd die evtl. schon wieder am lommenden sonntag tragen...selbst wenn die füsse nass sind, es is egal weil sie warm bleiben und wenn man sie auszieht dampfts...das is cool!!
> aber für die die evtl.w as zwischendrin suchen...es gibt auch goretex überschuhe, die halten dicht, zieml. zumindest, durch die sohlen kommt leider immer bissi was bei clickies und warmhalten tun die durch das luftpolster zwischen schuh udn überschuh auch


die kosten aber ~75 und schlitzen gerne mal auf.


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> die kosten aber ~75 und schlitzen gerne mal auf.



hö??? bei meim händler kosten die 39


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (16. September 2005)

meinst du den hier?





wenn ja, dann bin ich verar$cht worden.
habe auch mittlerweile neopren entdeckt.


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

weiß nicht obs ganz genau der is, aber GORETEX steht groß drauf und das dingen sieht schon in etwa so aus
hat der so ne durchgägngige gummisohle?
ich würde tippen dass er das is

neopren RULES


----------



## polo (16. September 2005)

hier, guck' mal, gibt verschiedene: http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KTG_ID=1627&cid=170


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2005)

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass gore was mit neopren baut...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. September 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du den hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal Du bist unabhängig vom Preis verarscht worden. Die Dinger hatte zuletzt Neil Armstörung aufm Mond an.  :kotz:


----------



## polo (16. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass gore was mit neopren baut...


stand auch nie zur debatte.


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2005)

ich hab den überblick verloren...


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> hier, guck' mal, gibt verschiedene: http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KTG_ID=1627&cid=170



hhhmmm...ich glaub das modell is da nicht mit dabei, evtl. ausm programm genommen, weil woran ich mich erinner...die hatten hinten n reisverschluss und kein klettverschluss....war mir aufgefallen weil ich bislang nur klett kante


----------



## mobler (8. September 2010)

Wer von Euch hat jemals die Gore-Bike-Wear Gore-Tex Socken wirklich selber angehabt??? ich hab sie mir bestellt und nun da liegen, muss aber sagen, das die sich schon sehr seltsam auf der Haut anfühlen - ich frag mich, ob ich einen dünnen Baumwollsocken zw. Fuß und Gore-Tex Socken anziehen soll...

Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich sie zurückschicke...


----------



## manne (8. September 2010)

Hab mir vor über einem Jahrzehnt mal welche gekauft, weiß nicht ob aktuell noch identisch, auf jeden Fall teurer. 
Mittlerweile Schrankhüter bei mir, Grund:
Das Material ist recht unbequem zu tragen, auch mit dünner "Untersocke" (ohne schonmal gar nicht). Daher ungeeignet um ohne Überwindung häufig "vorsorglich" angezogen zu werden.
Wenn's dann mal richtig schüttet, geht - vermutlich durch ständige Reibung und Druck - nach einer Weile der Nässeschutz flöten (nicht daß das Wasser drin steht, aber halt unangenehm feucht). Kälteschutz kann man bei nassen (Sommer-)Schuhen eh vergessen. 
Auf keinen Fall ein Ersatz für Über- oder Winterschuhe, und auch sonst finde den sinnvollen Einsatzbereich zu schmal, sofern überhaupt vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (8. September 2010)

Über Socken kann man sicherlich diskutieren. Der eine schwitzt viel an den Füßen, der andere wenig. Richtig ist, daß Socken praktisch nur durch die Membram atmen können, während bei Hosen und erst recht bei Jacken auch ein Austausch durch die Öffnungen stattfindet. Deswegen reichen bei Socken schon kleinere Mengen, um die Membran an ihre Grenzen zu bringen. Bei Jacken geht da schon mehr, obwohl auch das unter Volllast nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Dosenbrot (8. September 2010)

mobler schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat jemals die Gore-Bike-Wear Gore-Tex Socken wirklich selber angehabt??? ich hab sie mir bestellt und nun da liegen, muss aber sagen, das die sich schon sehr seltsam auf der Haut anfühlen - ich frag mich, ob ich einen dünnen Baumwollsocken zw. Fuß und Gore-Tex Socken anziehen soll...
> 
> Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich sie zurückschicke...


 
Wie? Du hast die Socken angehabt, und willst sie jetzt zurückgeben?! Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an den nächsten Käufer!


----------



## MEGATEC (8. September 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> und da hält sonst nichts wirklich dicht.



Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyUX4UzNo2E"]YouTube- Sealskinz demo vid - specialistsocks.com[/nomedia]


----------



## andi55 (9. September 2010)

da wird nen fünf Jahre alter Thread wiederbelebt. Endlich benutzt mal einer die SuFu 

Sealskinz lehne ich wegen Robbenkloppens ab ^^

Bei richtig schlechtem Wetter zieh ich meine Winter-/Wanderschuhe mit Goretexmembran an. Die sind auf jeden Fall dicht. Feuchte hält sich im Rahmen.
Alternative: (Neopren-) Überschuhe


----------



## wilson (9. September 2010)

Ich habe die Gore Socken mal bei starkem Regen getragen. Uber die Beine rann relativ rasch viel Wasser hinein, aber nicht wieder hinaus, so dass ich nach wenigen Minuten in mit Wasser gefüllten Socken weiterfuhr. Bringt imho nichts, sofern nicht zurätzlich lange Goretexhosen dazu getragen werden.


----------



## MEGATEC (9. September 2010)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gore Socken mal bei starkem Regen getragen. Uber die Beine rann relativ rasch viel Wasser hinein, aber nicht wieder hinaus, so dass ich nach wenigen Minuten in mit Wasser gefüllten Socken weiterfuhr. Bringt imho nichts, sofern nicht zurätzlich lange Goretexhosen dazu getragen werden.



Es sollte eigentlich mehr als logisch sein das man im Regen mit langer Regenhose fährt um genau das Problem des Eindringens verhindern.

Denn eine Regenhose läuft genauso von oben voll, wenn man oben rum nur nen Trikot trägt !


----------



## kroiterfee (9. September 2010)

ich besitze seit 2 oder 3 jahren gortex-socken nachdem ich mir zu cc-zeiten im frühen winter mal fast die füsse abgefroren habe.

ich nutze diese socken im herbst/winter/frühjahr mit nike air whistler schuhen auf flatpedals. ich hatte selbst im kalten letzten hardcore winter bei -20 grad warme füsse. ich trage unter den gore-tex-socken noch ein paar normale schwarze socken (wärmeerhalt). und ich habe warme trockene füsse.

eine goretexjacke nutze ich bei wind und/oder regen. das ich dann innen auch etwas nass werde ist ok, da es bei weitem nicht die mengen sind ie es vom himmel schüttet. ich trage auch die kurzen alp x shorts. ich bin mit denen generell wesentlich trockener und hab vor allem einen trockenen hintern wenns mal von unten nass wird.

im alltag trag ich auch eine goretex jacke die den frischen norddeutschen wind abhält. in zusammenhang mit einer mammut powerstretch jacke für drunter und einem normalen t-shirt ergibt sich eine tragbarkeitsspanne von + 15 bis - 15. zu dem sind die goretex klamotten sehr schmutzabweisend, super verarbeitet und einfach zu imprägnieren. ich find sie super.


----------



## lelebebbel (9. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht :
> YouTube- Sealskinz demo vid - specialistsocks.com



Meine waren auch dicht. Haben sich bei Regen in kürzester Zeit komplett mit Wasser gefüllt und dieses dann zuverlässig bis zum Ende der Schicht/Tour gespeichert.

Fazit: Als Nässeschutz für die Füße für die Füße.
Möglicherweise aber eine Alternative zum Trinkrucksack.


----------



## Adam1987 (9. September 2010)

Ich persönlich habe wirklich sehr gute Erfahrung mit Überschuhen gemacht. Handelsübliche Sportsocke - Shimano SH-M076 MTB-Schuh - Überschuhe von Decathlon für nen 10.

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/cs-mtb-9425444/

Selbst bei starkem Regen und Wind blieben die Füsse warm und trocken. Sollte einem der Regen von oben in die Überschuhe laufen (bei mir nicht der fall) kann man ums Fussgelenk nochmal abtapen.

Sehe auch bisher keinen Sinn warum man viel Geld für Socken bzw. 
Überschuhe ausgeben sollte. Habe aber auch erst eine Saison intensiven MTB fahrens hinter mir. Vielleicht fehlt mir da einfach die Erfahrung 
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zischke (9. September 2010)

Gore Tex Socken find ich geil. Im Regen bin ich mit denen noch nicht gefahren, halten aber bis +5° C so warm, weil winddicht, dass man mit Sommerschuhen fahren kann.

Cheers


----------



## wilson (10. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich mehr als logisch sein das man im Regen mit langer Regenhose fährt um genau das Problem des Eindringens verhindern.
> 
> Denn eine Regenhose läuft genauso von oben voll, wenn man oben rum nur nen Trikot trägt !



So logisch ist das nicht. Man könnte bei matschigen Verhältnissen oder bei Sommerregen die Socken tragen wollen, um trockene Füse zu behalten, ohne lange Regenhosen, weil einen nasse Beine weniger stören, als nasse Füsse.


----------



## MEGATEC (10. September 2010)

wilson schrieb:


> So logisch ist das nicht. Man könnte bei matschigen Verhältnissen oder bei Sommerregen die Socken tragen wollen, um trockene Füse zu behalten, ohne lange Regenhosen, weil einen nasse Beine weniger stören, als nasse Füsse.




Ähh - schon mal was von Schwerkraft gehört ??

Wie willst Du trockene Füße behalten, wenns Wasser von oben in die Socken läuft weil der Bereich nicht dicht zu kriegen ist, weil er laufend bewegt wird - bzw sich bewegen muß?
Mit Panzertape den Übergang von Socke zum Bein abkleben oder wie ??

Leute mit Vorstellungen gibts - der Wahnsinn...


----------



## polo (10. September 2010)

wenn's lange schifft, läuft das wasser von unten rein. bei nässe/schlamm von unten bzw. bei schauern sind die dinger praktisch.


----------



## dubbel (10. September 2010)

polo schrieb:


> wenn's lange schifft, läuft das wasser von unten rein. bei nässe/schlamm von unten bzw. bei schauern sind die dinger praktisch.


----------



## rhoen-biker (10. September 2010)

Wisst ihr Wieviel Wasser in 30 gr Wasserdampf enthalten sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (10. September 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


>


läuft von oben rein.


----------



## MEGATEC (10. September 2010)

@ Polo: 
Auch schon mal was von Schwerkraft gehört ?

Logisch das des Wasser oben rein läuft wenn man keine langen Hosen drüber hat die das abdecken !

Also ich habe die SEAL SKINZ vor drei Wochen (unfreiwillig) einem extrem Test unterzogen : 6 von 8 Stunden in strömendem Regen auf ner Tour unterwegs gewesen 
Schuhe ( Gearne ) waren klatschnass, lange VAUDE Regenhose war innen feucht (leider ist beim Übergang am Rücken zwischen Jacke und Hose durch das dauernde Spritzwasser, Nässe eingedrungen ). In der Jacke ist einiges am hinteren Kragen rein gekommen.....

*Aber meine Füße waren auch nach 6 Stunden treten mit den Socken noch trocken !
Nur oben am Sockenrand waren sie etwas feucht..*


Nicht umsonst sind SEALSKINZ ein fester Ausrüstungsbestandteil der englischen Armee - gibts immer günstig gebraucht aus Armee Beständen :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ARMY-SURPLUS-SEA...Collectables_Militaria_LE&hash=item2eac31cc08
Wobei ich keine gebrauchten Socken kaufen würd...


----------



## polo (10. September 2010)

hab so gummidinger am socken oben.


----------



## MEGATEC (10. September 2010)

polo schrieb:


> hab so gummidinger am socken oben.



Gummidinger ?
Kondome oder wie ??




Im Ernst: wie soll da was Dicht sein ?
Die "Gummidinger" dienen in der Regel ja nur als Rutschstop - nicht als 100% wasserdichte Dichtleiste....
Da würde wohl nur ne Silikonfuge gegen das wassereindringen von oben helfen


----------



## polo (10. September 2010)

du willst es nicht verstehen


----------



## wilson (10. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ähh - schon mal was von Schwerkraft gehört ??
> 
> Wie willst Du trockene Füße behalten, wenns Wasser von oben in die Socken läuft weil der Bereich nicht dicht zu kriegen ist, weil er laufend bewegt wird - bzw sich bewegen muß?
> Mit Panzertape den Übergang von Socke zum Bein abkleben oder wie ??
> ...



Eben, sag ich doch du Schlaumeier...


----------



## MEGATEC (10. September 2010)

wilson schrieb:


> So logisch ist das nicht. Man könnte bei matschigen Verhältnissen oder bei Sommerregen die Socken tragen wollen, um trockene Füse zu behalten, *ohne lange Regenhosen*, weil einen nasse Beine weniger stören, als nasse Füsse.





wilson schrieb:


> Eben, sag ich doch du Schlaumeier...



Nein : du sagst das Du mit kurzen Hosen im Regen fährst und Dich dann wunderst das von oben das Wasser rein läuft...


----------



## wilson (10. September 2010)

Beitrag gelöscht


----------



## polo (10. September 2010)




----------



## MEGATEC (10. September 2010)

Weils optisch + thematisch passt, mit Nässe zu tun hat und mehr als lesenswert für einige ist :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2010)

Was ihr euch über Socken aufregt - Neopren Überschuhe, und gut ist. Bleiben auch die Schuhe sauber


----------

